

ElcomSoft Tool Cracks BitLocker, PGP, TrueCrypt In Real-Time - mindstab
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/20/this-299-tool-is-reportedly-capable-of-cracking-bitlocker-pgp-and-truecrypt-disks-in-real-time/

======
revelation
If you think the journalist spent less time researching this article than it
takes you to read it, remember the 'flag' button.

Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4948234>

